

Vinča symbols - Hooke
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vin%C4%8Da_symbols

======
tantalor
The image of the symbols
([http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vincan_symbols.jpg](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vincan_symbols.jpg))
cites some blog ([http://weburbanist.com/2010/05/24/undead-
languages-10-myster...](http://weburbanist.com/2010/05/24/undead-
languages-10-mysterious-undeciphered-scripts/)) which cites wikimedia.

------
whitten
I read that they suggest that these symbols indicate ownership, but the idea
that they are "maker's marks" (which occurred quickly to me) doesn't seem to
be suggested.

I am suggesting that these marks could be a simple advertising or branding so
that if someone liked the pot, etc. they could find more made by the same
person.

